# New to vaping



## mots01 (14/6/16)

Hi all
Started to vape on the first day of fasting have not had a cig for 8 days now.
Only vap that I could find in durban on short notice was a twisp
A pack of camel a day

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands (14/6/16)

Congrats! vaping anything is better than stinkies!! if you find that your twisp is not doing the job, check out Sir vape before you light up, they are based in durbs and highly recommended by the vapeing community http://www.sirvape.co.za/ 

I wish you all the best dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

mots01 said:


> Hi all
> Started to vap on the first day of fasting have not had a cig for 8 days now.
> Only vap that I could find in durban on short notice was a twisp
> A pack of camel a day
> ...



Welcome and congrats on the vaping @mots01 
You have done great - 8 days. Hard part over!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## mots01 (15/6/16)

Hi thanks for the welcome
I did go to sirvape 
The unit did not apeal to me as I work in corporate environment.
Also someone new to vaping need to be sold the unit and was not convinced by them

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer (15/6/16)

I don't think going to them or any vendor while fasting is going to help you - pure torture if you ask me.
You need some live action with juice tasting and device testing. I would advice you to seek out fellow vapers after breaking fast and test their mods out before sending in your purchase. The Durban vape scene is pretty large with incredibly friendly and knowledgeable folk.
.... Unless the sirs ( @Sir Vape ) are running an all-nighter one of these fine nights

Well done so far on quitting the stinkies. Best move ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (15/6/16)

@mots01 Did you perhaps have a peek at the Ego Aio? Inexpensive starter kit which is pretty small and a considerable upgrade to the Twisp IMO

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05 (15/6/16)

Kaizer said:


> I don't think going to them or any vendor while fasting is going to help you - pure torture if you ask me.
> You need some live action with juice tasting and device testing. I would advice you to seek out fellow vapsters after breaking fast and test their mods out before sending in your purchase. The Durban vape scene is pretty large with incredibly friendly and knowledgeable folk.
> .... Unless the sirs ( @Sir Vape ) are running an all-nighter one of these fine nights
> 
> Well done so far quitting the stinkies tho. Best move ever.



Or he could ask @Rob Fisher if he could stop by and test every single device ever made from 1940 to 2016

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## mots01 (15/6/16)

Not sure which one that is 
I did go back and had seen one I had like
What the difference between the twisp and the others

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (15/6/16)

mots01 said:


> Not sure which one that is
> I did go back and had seen one I had like
> What the difference between the twisp and the others
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



It's like the difference between an old model T Ford and a Merc C63 AMG. The new devices are much much more advanced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (15/6/16)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kaizer (15/6/16)

@mots01 Here is a pic of the AIO




I dont see them on the @Sir Vape website. They seem to be available at Vape Cartel but then you will have to pay courier charges.

I cant remember the names of other vendors in Durban. Maybe others will help out with more info.


----------



## mots01 (15/6/16)

Thanks 
Will check them out

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/ - Morningside
http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za - Kloof
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/ - Toti


----------



## herb1 (15/6/16)

Congrats and nice one on leaving the stinkies...on my 8th day as well away from analogues since the Fast has started.
The 'lus' for an analogue is 99% out of my system

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer (15/6/16)

herb1 said:


> Congrats and nice one on leaving the stinkies...on my 8th day as well away from analogues since the Fast has started.
> The 'lus' for an analogue is 99% out of my system



Welldone @herb1 . Thats awesome news.
What setup are you using to get you through?


----------



## herb1 (15/6/16)

Kaizer said:


> Welldone @herb1 . Thats awesome news.
> What setup are you using to get you through?


Thanks
eVic VTC mini...vaping at 6mg
finding the Ni coils to be the boss so far...but I'm only starting out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (15/6/16)

herb1 said:


> Thanks
> eVic VTC mini...vaping at 6mg
> finding the Ni coils to be the boss so far...but I'm only starting out



Nice setup bud.

At the end of the day it doesn't matter what you vaping on, as long as it keeps you of the stinkies.


----------



## herb1 (15/6/16)

Kaizer said:


> Nice setup bud.
> 
> At the end of the day it doesn't matter what you vaping on, as long as it keeps you of the stinkies.


Yeah...it's true but loving the Tobecco Ice range and totally digging Mellow Vapes Cinnabun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mots01 (22/6/16)

Just walked out with iStick Pico
With berry blaze juice


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## NaZa05 (22/6/16)

mots01 said:


> Just walked out with iStick Pico
> With berry blaze juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Great setup, you cant go wrong there. I bought one for my dad recently as well


----------



## mots01 (22/6/16)

Any suggestions on juice 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (22/6/16)

mots01 said:


> Any suggestions on juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



What profiles do you think you will like? Fruit, desert, tart?


----------



## mots01 (22/6/16)

Are we talking about juice I hope

Not sure was a camel 20 plus a day so 
What the difference 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (22/6/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...s/the-e-liquid-project-cowboys-apple-pie-30ml

Maybe try something like that. I'm not sure what will give you the camel taste.

https://mmmixes.com/collections/mastery-range/products/ashybac Here is a ashy type tobacco from another vendor as well


----------



## Andre (22/6/16)

mots01 said:


> Any suggestions on juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Have a look at this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PervertedMonk (22/6/16)

mots01 said:


> Just walked out with iStick Pico
> With berry blaze juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Ordered my Bushido Pico, keen to try it tomorrow! *holds thumbs for The Courier Guy*

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (22/6/16)

Ramamdan Muburak and welcome to the Family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (22/6/16)

NaZa05 said:


> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...s/the-e-liquid-project-cowboys-apple-pie-30ml
> 
> Maybe try something like that. I'm not sure what will give you the camel taste.
> 
> https://mmmixes.com/collections/mastery-range/products/ashybac Here is a ashy type tobacco from another vendor as well





mots01 said:


> Are we talking about juice I hope
> 
> Not sure was a camel 20 plus a day so
> What the difference
> ...



Ashybac contains alcohol dude


----------

